# Muscheln



## mxsilver (13. Apr. 2006)

Habe hier im Forum schon einige Beiträge zu dem Thema __ Muscheln nachgelesen.
Würde mir auch gerne später welche Zulegen ( 3 bis 4 Stk ).
Die Muscheln sollen sich ja im Sandboden sehr wohl fühlen. Nur welcher Sand ist gemeint?? Der ganz normale Feinkörnige, den ich im Baumarkt als Spielsand kaufen kann, oder gibt es eine andere zu empfehlene Sorte???


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hi Sebastian...

Körnung ungefähr 2mm, gewaschener Sand ist gut für Pflanzen und Muscheln.
Ganz normaler Flußsand (Rhein, Main, Moselsand).
Ich weiß nicht ob es auch Elbsand gibt....


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hi Jochen!

Natürlich gibbes auch Elbsand, wir haben sogar einen kleinen natürlichen Strand an der Elbe ... und im Sommer wird sogar noch für die Beach-Bars noch mächtig Sand aufgefahren.


----------



## Frei (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hi mxsilver,
wegen der Erwähnug des Spielsandes, nehme mal ein Becher voll von dem Sand und kipp diesen in einen Eimer mit Wasser und kaum eine Woche später wird das Wasser wieder klar ;-) .
Also Spielsand ist so fein, dass er dir bei der geringsten Strömung immer wieder aufgewirbelt wird, den kannst du dann in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen aus deinem Filter holen.

Gruß


Frei


----------



## Kalle (2. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hallo,

frage hier mal gleich weiter. Habe auch im Netz rum gelesen.

Aber eins kapier ich nicht.

Muscheln benötigen Sand.

Angenommen ich setze sie in eine Schale mit Sand in den Teich.

Nach einiger Zeit "verschlammt" ja ein Teich. 
Nun haben die Muscheln ja keinen direkten Kontakt mehr zum Sand ???

Bitte erklärt mir das mal.     warum die Muscheln dann noch Sand benötigen ???    

gruß morphantro


----------



## Thorsten (2. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Muscheln benötigen den Sand, um sich *einzugraben*!


----------



## sigfra (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Muscheln*

Hallo zusammen...

ich hab ja auch Muscheln im Pflanzenfilter... aber ohne Sand...

und ich mußte feststellen, sie graben sich Kies ein... ohne Probleme... 

denn ich seh keine mehr... :?


----------



## stu_fishing (2. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

hallo!

frank..das kommt darauf an wie grob der kies ist...

lg thomas


----------



## mxsilver (3. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Moin Moin,

habe mir letzte Woche drei Muscheln gekauft, und man glaubt es kaum, aber sie haben sich gleich in der ersten Nacht zu bestimmt 2/3 eingegraben..
Habe ca. 8 - 10 cm Sandhaufen in den Teich gelegt, und das scheint ihnen sehr gut zu gefallen..


Gruß Sebastian

Endlich mal Sommer hier im Norden...


----------



## Bleiente (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Ich habe mir jetzt 2 große und 2 kleine Mammutmuscheln gekauft und habe keinen Sandboden.Im Baumarkt hat man mir gesagt die brauchen nicht unbedingt einen Sandboden.


----------



## Kareem (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hallo,
ich habe mal gelesen, dass man maximal eine Muschel auf 10m³ Wasser einsetzen soll, und das nur, wenn die Filterung nicht ausreicht.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Im Baumarkt sagen die Dir alles was Du hörn
willst, hauptsache Du kaufst...

Meine Muscheln graben sich wunderbar im Kies ein,
ich hab da ne kleinere Bachkieselkörnung mit 50 -
100mm. 

Übrigens graben die sich ein, damit Sie Ihre Atemöffnung
nach oben ausrichten können. Somit können Bitterlinge
gut ableichen und im Gegenzug die Muschelsporen auf-
nehmen.

Wenns Ihnen wo nicht gefällt, fangen Sie zu wandern an.
Eine ist mal in einer Nacht an die 1,5 Meter gewandert.
Man sieht dann schön die Spur im feinen Kies.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln*

Hallo,

ich hatte mal eine [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]Bilderreihe[/URL] abgelichtet, und hier eingestellt.
Ich denke man kann dabei gut erkennen, das die Aussage vom Verkäufer nicht stimmt.


----------

